# Is this normal? Please help



## laurie.macdonald (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, I am really worried about my hedgehog. He is my first, and i thought everything was okay up until about two weeks ago. I woke up, and the side wall of his home was COVERED in blood... his nose had an open wound about the size of a lentil. I thought it was the wooden ramp i have bought for him, so i took it out. Yesterday morning, i woke up to him running back and forth, dragging his nose across the wall... burning the skin right off! That is what he did the first time. Also, every night he tips over both his food and water. Im worried because night is when he eats the most....what is wrong with him? Is this normal? and why would he continue to burn the skin off his nose like that?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard a few people on here mention that their hedgehogs will do this when they don't have a wheel in their cage. They must have one, it's essential to help keep them healthy and at a good weight. Do you have a wheel in your hedgie's cage? If not, you need to get one immediately. Make sure that you get either a bucket wheel (or make one, you can find instructions online), or comfort wheels are good if you don't have a large hedgie. Flying Saucers are also very good, if you have enough room.
With the tipping food and water over, what kind of dishes do you have them in? If the dish is a bit high, the hedgie is probably putting his front paws up on the edge in order to lean in and eat or drink. If you're using a plastic dish, that can easily tip them over, and you need to switch to a heavy-bottom ceramic dish.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

My goodness... I'm going to say that this is NOT normal behavior. To drag his little nose along his cage wall until it bleeds... oh dear. 

Tipping over the food and water is pretty normal. Just get some heavy dishes with very low sides so that if he steps on it, they'll stay in place. 

But back to the bloody mess. Maybe there's something in or on his nose that's bothering him... kind of along the lines of hedgies who get something caught in the roof of their mouth and will damage themselves trying to get it unstuck by clawing at it from the outside of their little faces 

Another possibility is that he's bored and desperately wants exercise. Do you have a wheel for him?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

To add to lilysmom and smhufflepuff, what kind of food are you feeding?


----------



## laurie.macdonald (Feb 25, 2009)

Iams kitten food... its what i was reccomended to feed him


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How old is he? If he's not really a baby anymore, you should probably switch him over to an adult or light food. Kitten food has a bit more fat in it, and unless your hedgie is a runner, they can gain a lot of weight on it.
And also, you didn't mention if you had a wheel or not?


----------



## laurie.macdonald (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, Gibbs is 5 months old. and no i do not have a wheel, but i will now be getting one indeffianatly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is probably running his nose raw because he has nothing to do. A lot of animals in tanks and such cages run their noses raw if they don't have a way to exercise. Make sure he gets a good wheel, and he should stop.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Check out LG's FAQ on what a "good wheel" is for a hedgie for some ideas: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a shot of our 3-3/4 year-old Geoffrey begging for mealworms. Do you see the pink spots on his nose?

He was a 6 month-old rehome when he first came to us. He always had these spots and I thought they were like freckles and rather cute-looking... until Nancy said it was common for hedgehogs to rub their noses raw and get those spots when they were kept in small aquariums. And sure enough G's was kept in a small aquarium WITHOUT A WHEEL by his previous owner! :x

Yes, like others pointed out in this thread, he rubbed his nose raw and sustained the permanent injuries to his nose. Very sad, isn't it?

So not just you, Laurie, but all hedgehog caregivers out there who haven't got a wheel for your hedgehog, please go out and get one for your hedgie ASAP.

FYI, we have a bike computer set on all three wheels G has and he has wheeled over 2600 miles or 4,185 kilometers just over 2 years!  - this number supports that every hedgehog MUST have a wheel, IMO.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

G, you are just the cutest little beggar ever.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Geoffrey!!!!!!!!! My most handsome Godchild! Your Auntie loves you so much. She would give you everything-not like Mommy. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

On a serious note, I hope baby Gibbs responds well to his new wheel and the problem is resolved. Please let us know how he is.


----------

